# Did smoking affect you mentally



## Stranger (2/12/22)

A pic from @Rob Fisher showing packs of smokes that he convinced people to swap for vape goodies prompted a bad memory.

If I left the house without my smokes, which I never did intentionally, would put me into a panic mode. Not just an ah bugger I left my smokes, but close to an anxiety attack. So much so that I either had to go back and get or stop somewhere and buy more.

Vaping, I now find that I can intentionally leave my vape at home and not stress. Admittedly this is only for short periods of time like nipping to the shops but this is something I could not do before. If I know I have a kit in the car I can follow the hot blonde around the shopping mall for a considerable amount of time without any stress at all.

How about you ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (2/12/22)

Great point @Stranger

I too am definitely less anxious about my vaping than I was about smoking

The other day I had to go to a morning breakfast & conference event
I was rushing because it was an early start
When I got in the car I realised I forgot my vape
I thought to myself, should I go back in and get my vape?
Nah, I will leave it

From about 7h30 to about 10h30 I was there and it didn't affect me much

When I got in the car to come back - I realised I had my trusty Twisp Cue in my little bag - forgot about it - so I took a puff or two and it was ok

But in the days of smoking I would have had to go back to get my smokes for those one or two smoke breaks

Side note:
I will admit that being dependent on a vape device is not a nice thought. All the pitstopping, cleaning, rewicking etc etc
I see why pods and simpler devices are more popular

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/12/22)

I was the same. If I left the Camels at home or lost a pack, I would find a shop as soon as possible. A friend of mine even hid an emergency pack in the spare wheel well of his car.

I've just come back from tea at the neighbours. Almost three hours without vaping. When I smoked I would have gone outside to smoke every half hour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I was the same. If I left the Camels at home or lost a pack, I would find a shop as soon as possible. A friend of mine even hid an emergency pack in the spare wheel well of his car.
> 
> I've just come back from tea at the neighbours. Almost three hours without vaping. When I smoked I would have gone outside to smoke every half hour.



Agreed @Puff the Magic Dragon 

When I went to the shopping centre as a smoker Id also go outside every half an hour into the carpark for a smoke
Terrible - cant believe it

Nowadays if Im in a shopping centre - I may take one or two toots in stealth mode but sometimes not even - 2/3 hrs quite easy without a vape
That is great

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/12/22)

It’s really great to hear those success stories. I just wish our legislators take such things into consideration before voting their stupid laws.
Just like all of you, I used to experience a lot of anxiety at the idea that I’m not having my smokes with me and I would drive back or stop to buy a packet for just in case…. That anxiety sadly never went away even though I Vape very little nicotine. I still carry 3 setups to work everyday just in case. The positive side is at least I know, I can pull a full 8 hour shift with no vaping and no cravings at all. Addiction, that’s what it is…

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/22)

When I smoked, I always had a carton in my office, a few cartons at home and a few packs in the car.

I never leave home without a vape or two. I always used to have a backup in the car! Sometimes I live on the wild side and leave home with one vape... but it is a 21700 mod, a full DVarw DL and a 30ml bottle of juice in my pocket!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/22)

Yes, it drove me insane: having to go outside in the winter to smoke, sticking my hand in under my pillow and smelling like a camp fire, kissing my wife right after I brushed my teeth and she just had a stinkie, having do go down 26 floors to street level to have a smoke because we had no smoking area in the office (power outages meant smoking once a day as I couldn't do the down and back up twice). Raining wet in the car when driving in the rain and had to open the window. Having 2 stinkies left in the pack meant panic mode of when will I get to the shop kicked in. First thing at 05:00 in the morning was coffee and back to back 2 stinkies. Thinking about it now, a pack of camel filters a day was insane too. In retrospect the amount of annoyance that came with smoking is just crazy on its own...

Now I can do a day trip to JHB and back with nothing but a Vuse ePod in my pocket, started working in an office again and only go outside once or twice a day for a puff. I only start vaping after 07:00 in the morning, I have setups collecting dust and if I do forget to take a setup with me to the shops, I can last until I get back home hours later. 100ml used to last me a week, now it lasts over 2 weeks. Should I ever want to quit vaping, I won't need to enter the Vape Enders program for 8 weeks again and again and again...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (3/12/22)

My most stressful time smoking was the tobacco ban. I had a lot of reserve smokes as I bought monthly the same number of cartons irrespective of how much I had leftover from the previous month, so I probably had a two month supply. Then I was sure they would relax the restrictions which they didn't. Eventually I ran out and bought a Vaporesso Swag II on 23 Jun 2020 the day after I ran out. Paid a heck of a lot for it. I would have still been smoking today if it hadn't been for the tobacco ban. Thanks to some of the members for some donations of tanks and other goodies that helped me find my Vaping feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (3/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes, it drove me insane: having to go outside in the winter to smoke, sticking my hand in under my pillow and smelling like a camp fire, kissing my wife right after I brushed my teeth and she just had a stinkie, having do go down 26 floors to street level to have a smoke because we had no smoking area in the office (power outages meant smoking once a day as I couldn't do the down and back up twice). Raining wet in the car when driving in the rain and had to open the window. Having 2 stinkies left in the pack meant panic mode of when will I get to the shop kicked in. First thing at 05:00 in the morning was coffee and back to back 2 stinkies. Thinking about it now, a pack of camel filters a day was insane too. In retrospect the amount of annoyance that came with smoking is just crazy on its own...
> 
> Now I can do a day trip to JHB and back with nothing but a Vuse ePod in my pocket, started working in an office again and only go outside once or twice a day for a puff. I only start vaping after 07:00 in the morning, I have setups collecting dust and if I do forget to take a setup with me to the shops, I can last until I get back home hours later. 100ml used to last me a week, now it lasts over 2 weeks. Should I ever want to quit vaping, I won't need to enter the Vape Enders program for 8 weeks again and again and again...



I forgot about opening the car window slightly when it was raining 
my gosh, can’t believe I smoked in the car
once I dropped a cig on the floor while driving and panic stopped on the side of the road to find it. Thankfully I got it before it burnt a hole in the carpet 

madness

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/22)

Stew said:


> My most stressful time smoking was the tobacco ban. I had a lot of reserve smokes as I bought monthly the same number of cartons irrespective of how much I had leftover from the previous month, so I probably had a two month supply. Then I was sure they would relax the restrictions which they didn't. Eventually I ran out and bought a Vaporesso Swag II on 23 Jun 2020 the day after I ran out. Paid a heck of a lot for it. I would have still been smoking today if it hadn't been for the tobacco ban. Thanks to some of the members for some donations of tanks and other goodies that helped me find my Vaping feet.



well done @Stew 
stories like these are great to hear
so happy for you that you managed to stop the stinkies

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (5/12/22)

Not only did he stop smoking, he is now an Irish Stew

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (5/12/22)

Stranger said:


> A pic from @Rob Fisher showing packs of smokes that he convinced people to swap for vape goodies prompted a bad memory.
> 
> If I left the house without my smokes, which I never did intentionally, would put me into a panic mode. Not just an ah bugger I left my smokes, but close to an anxiety attack. So much so that I either had to go back and get or stop somewhere and buy more.
> 
> ...


Absolutely identical. Flat out panic if unable to smoke although I could manage overseas flights, no doubt because nothing tastes right in a pressurised cabin anyway.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (5/12/22)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

